# Black box and the back up camera



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

So this may be in the wrong place so please move it if that is the case. Just a random question that popped into my head when I almost got hit backing up. The black box records data for the last however many seconds of several systems and can be retrieved after an accident. If the car is in reverse and the camera is on does it record that too? If the camera is bypassed by the user via the interface in the car does it record that as well? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

jjducky said:


> So this may be in the wrong place so please move it if that is the case. Just a random question that popped into my head when I almost got hit backing up. The black box records data for the last however many seconds of several systems and can be retrieved after an accident. If the car is in reverse and the camera is on does it record that too? If the camera is bypassed by the user via the interface in the car does it record that as well?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It does not record video. It's designed to capture things like speed, braking, engine RPMs etc


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> It does not record video. It's designed to capture things like speed, braking, engine RPMs etcSent from iFail Mobile


And records it with cam on/off/ or absent completely , correct?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The camera is an added feature. Your car will record diagnostic info and previously mentioned stuff with or without a camera system. It's designed just like an airplanes black box minus it recording voice. Similar idea; to determine what factors aside from physical barriers played a role in an accident.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------

